
CERN to switch to Kopano mail server for its 40k users - bjoko
https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/collection/open-source-observatory-osor/news/open-source-culture
======
dboreham
Surprised it's cost effective to run your own stack vs paying one of the lower
cost SaaS providers: Rackapace, FastMail etc.

~~~
fbartels
Disclaimer: I work for Kopano. So if anybody reads this and has questions (not
related to CERN) to ahead.

To answer your question: In europe there is currently a push to get more
independent of (us) cloud providers. On top of that Cern has decided to
embrace Open Source and companies supporting it, so in the end its not really
about cutting costs, but getting more control.

